# Half Life 2: Episode One discussion-Game out



## vmp_vivek (Jun 2, 2006)

Hey all,
I am proud to start this new thread for the Half Life 2: Episode One's discussion. From the previews and newest posts from the players, it seems very interesting like Half Life 2, but it won't last for more than 6 hours. I will soon post the screenshots of this gorgeous game here. (I hope I won't have much feedback like that on Skoar's forum as everybody here are like Noobs in gaming!)


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 2, 2006)

Check this out. Gamespot has given 8.7/10, a must buy for HL fans.

*www.gamespot.com/pc/action/halflife2aftermath/review.html

I will be enquiring about it today itself.


----------



## Darthvader (Jun 2, 2006)

And eurogamer( as i already mentioned ) gave it an mpressive 9
*www.eurogamer.net/article.php?article_id=65115

Much better than SIN


----------



## Ch@0s (Jun 3, 2006)

LOL bought, played, finished, replayed with commentary mode. Pretty decent game though a little bit short for the 17.95$ I paid for it. Leaves you with more questions than answers.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 3, 2006)

Ch@0s said:
			
		

> LOL bought, played, finished, replayed with commentary mode. Pretty decent game though a little bit short for the 17.95$ I paid for it. Leaves you with more questions than answers.



Where did you get it so soon?   Are you from the US?


----------



## Ch@0s (Jun 3, 2006)

Nope India... I bought it off steam .


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Jun 3, 2006)

Infact, Digitized, we have many members here and at SKOAR! who have bought the game from Steam and completed it as well. At roughly 800/-, all agree that it's worth it, though definitely too short. Seems like Steam is finally getting it all right.


----------



## Darthvader (Jun 3, 2006)

Ch@0s said:
			
		

> LOL bought, played, finished, replayed with commentary mode. Pretty decent game though a little bit short for the 17.95$ I paid for it. Leaves you with more questions than answers.



It has a commentary mode a.k.a Riddick


----------



## vmp_vivek (Jun 6, 2006)

Allright, here you go guys with some screenshots from the game:
(Sorry no HDR as my PC sucks!)

***WARNING: SPOILERS!***

1) Main Menu

2) Random 1

3) Random 2

4) Random 3

5) LOL Alyx!

6)  Random 4

7) Ending

Thank you Valve once again for a great game with oncoming Episodes. Enjoy!


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 6, 2006)

Episode  One (
when will these Exams end . I seems like they are taking forever to end


----------



## varkey (Jun 8, 2006)

its a really cool game. btw its available for download from many bitorrent sites.


----------



## vmp_vivek (Jun 8, 2006)

varkey said:
			
		

> btw its available for download from many bitorrent sites.



LOL don't even talk about illegal stuff here or you will get banned. By the way, we share the same first names!


----------

